# i'm planning to sell cookies / pastries at school am i allowed to?



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm an int'l student who is studying in australia and currently, i am worried about my tuition fee. i am thinking of ways on how i can pay the remaining tuition fee cost, so i thought, why not sell homemade cookies and other sweets at school as an extra income? my question is, am I allowed to do that? i mean i will just ask other students if they want cookies and if they want, ok they buy it. it's not like i'm going to have a cookie stall there. 

if i do this will I get into trouble? i am currently holding student visa, and as we all know we can't work 40hours ++ per fortnight.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is food safety and licence requirements - at a minimum you'll need a safe food handling certificate, and I'd suggest checking in to this further.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

You'd probably need some sort of insurance for yourself in case god forbid someone sued u for food poisoning (just an example lol) u may also need an abn number as technically u would be self employed. Maybe give dept of fair trading a call and ask.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm you might need to think of something else to do that will bring you in some income.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

abn number, police clearance. white card, food handlers, then you can go for it I think.


----------

